# Propigate maples from cuttings?



## computeruser (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got a couple maple trees - one Japanese, one unknown hybrid with amazing color - that I'd love to clone. Any suggestions on how best to propagate these from cuttings? I tried a couple methods that I read about elsewhere, but no success. Any pointers would be appreciated!!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2012)

computeruser said:


> I've got a couple maple trees - one Japanese, one unknown hybrid with amazing color - that I'd love to clone. Any suggestions on how best to propagate these from cuttings? I tried a couple methods that I read about elsewhere, but no success. Any pointers would be appreciated!!



If you allow the tree to drop seed and germinate you can grab the seedlings. You can also air layer for a clone. Cuttings work too.


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 9, 2012)

Japanes maple are also crosses so their seeds don't produce true. Same thing with hybrids.
I'm not saying the seeds will not work. But they will certainly sprout out a variety for you.
You can try to root the cuttings or grafting.
With grafting you need to know the trees so that the rootstock is compatible.


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 1, 2012)

Air layer in the Spring time. Just be careful when it's time to harvest. Roots are very fragile!


----------

